# Mazzer Major V Electronic vs Ceado E37T vs Mazzer Kony S Electronic - Buying Advice



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

Mazzer Major V Electronic vs Ceado E37T vs Mazzer Kony S Electronic - Buying Advice
I have pre-order Mahlkönig E65S GBW, but they keep dealying the delivery time, today I saw Mazzer Major V Electronic which they fix most of the issue with Mazzer Grinder.

I have three choices:
1- Mazzer Major V Electronic 
2- Ceado E37T 
3- Mazzer Kony S Electronic

I wanna use it for home use, I drink dark roasted and esspresso roasted most of the time but once in while i will try meduim roasted. also is the retention btween the three Grinder is big deal?
I have Izzo Alex Duetto IV Plus. Thanks alot


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Why don't you buy a home grinder rather than a big commercial grinder? With that sort of money, you could dab into lots of the high end stuff. (Option-O, Monolith, Then you don't need to worry about retention.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

For medium plus roast then the large flat burrs seem unnecessary. Are you averse to single dosing? If not I fully recommend the niche. Appreciate it's not the best looking grinder in the world but trust me, you need a big kitchen for the major to not look gigantic.

I have a Mazzer major electronic in a cupboard at the moment, I planned to do lots of comparisons with the niche but I can't be bothered because the niche is such a pleasure to use and it only took a handful of tests to realise the niche won for me. I prefer that roundness in flavour the conical burrs give. If I drank more light roasts then I'd do some more tests because the rumours are true regarding the clarity of flavour provided by flats but until then the major stays in the cupboard! Even then, I'd poetically be more inclined to buy a used Mazzer mini or a used df64 (if they come down in price). Not sure the 83mm burrs are worth the associated size of the grinder, certainly to my taste buds (or small kitchen).


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Why don't you buy a home grinder rather than a big commercial grinder? With that sort of money, you could dab into lots of the high end stuff. (Option-O, Monolith, Then you don't need to worry about retention.


 most of my research, i saw people are upgrading after a short time, i would like to get something good, now im leaning toward Ceado E37T or Mazzer Major V Electronic .


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

newdent said:


> For medium plus roast then the large flat burrs seem unnecessary. Are you averse to single dosing? If not I fully recommend the niche. Appreciate it's not the best looking grinder in the world but trust me, you need a big kitchen for the major to not look gigantic.
> 
> I have a Mazzer major electronic in a cupboard at the moment, I planned to do lots of comparisons with the niche but I can't be bothered because the niche is such a pleasure to use and it only took a handful of tests to realise the niche won for me. I prefer that roundness in flavour the conical burrs give. If I drank more light roasts then I'd do some more tests because the rumours are true regarding the clarity of flavour provided by flats but until then the major stays in the cupboard! Even then, I'd poetically be more inclined to buy a used Mazzer mini or a used df64 (if they come down in price). Not sure the 83mm burrs are worth the associated size of the grinder, certainly to my taste buds (or small kitchen).


 I have espresso bar table, so the size of the Grinder is not problem. do you have the new

Mazzer Major V Electronic?


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

> 4 hours ago, t rex 99 said:
> 
> I have espresso bar table, so the size of the Grinder is not problem. do you have the new
> 
> ...


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

yes i want to dose from a hopper, I don't care about single dosing.
my budget 3,000$

-I live in united state but i might go back to Dubai 4 years or so, Mazzer will be easy to service than Ceado.

now i wanna chose between
1- Mazzer Major V Electronic
2- Ceado E37T

From my research:

-the Ceado E37T have titanium coated burrs,Burr Size 83 mm, near silent grinder, micro adjusted , hardly any waste of grinds whatsoever, have option of Short Hopper
cost $2,950.00.

- Mazzer Major V Electronic Burr Size 83 mm, loud for home use(its not a big deal for me) , SSP Titanium 83mm Red Speed upgradeable, looks better, cost $2,195.00.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

t rex 99 said:


> yes i want to dose from a hopper, I don't care about single dosing.
> my budget 3,000$
> 
> -I live in united state but i might go back to Dubai 4 years or so, Mazzer will be easy to service than Ceado.
> ...


 Wow, big budget. What grinder are you currently using out of interest?


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

newdent said:


> Wow, big budget. What grinder are you currently using out of interest?


 I have pre-order Mahlkönig E65S GBW, but they keep delaying the delivery time. So i decided to try to get something els.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

t rex 99 said:


> I have pre-order Mahlkönig E65S GBW, but they keep delaying the delivery time. So i decided to try to get something els.


 Yes but are you using a grinder currently to make your coffee or will this be your first grinder?


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

newdent said:


> Yes but are you using a grinder currently to make your coffee or will this be your first grinder?


 my first grinder was KitchenAid Pro Line Burr Coffee Grinder.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes but what grinder are you using now?


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

newdent said:


> Yes but what grinder are you using now?


 now i dont have a grinder .


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

t rex 99 said:


> now i dont have a grinder .


 OK! I kind of feel like this is quite an investment for your needs. Like buying a super car for your first car.

Great idea to invest in a good grinder. I don't think you will be swayed from your decision, so just buy the one you like the look of, they're all more than capable for what you need. Maybe buy a used Mazzer until the Mahlkönig is ready.


----------



## t rex 99 (Aug 2, 2021)

newdent said:


> OK! I kind of feel like this is quite an investment for your needs. Like buying a super car for your first car.
> 
> Great idea to invest in a good grinder. I don't think you will be swayed from your decision, so just buy the one you like the look of, they're all more than capable for what you need. Maybe buy a used Mazzer until the Mahlkönig is ready.


 thanks alot


----------

